# Possible Overstay of 180 Day F Visa



## jimex (Mar 8, 2013)

I probably made a mistake that led to overstaying. I have a 180 day F visa and I thought I could stay 180 days counting from the date of first entering into China. However, because I entered a few weeks later from the date of visa issuing, I have overstayed the date on the visa where it says "valid until". Can anybody please comment on this visa modality, is it 180 days from visa issue date or 180 days from first use.

What are the consequences I will face? I will try to go from Shenzhen to Hong Kong on the land border crossing. Is there a chance I can pass without hassle through immigration, or, if they notice overstaying, will it make things worse and can cause serious problems?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

There is on all visa an expiry date, typically that's the length from the issue date. All border check and chops are also checked so no change to get out unseen (if you want to get in again). Think you need to pay the fine and accept the consequence.


----------



## Jw02 (Mar 17, 2013)

500 rmb per day for overstays up to a limit of 10,000 kuai. Check link on chinatravelguide. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MJ1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Jimex,

I have lived for seven years in china and I am back home. In my opinion which I believe is correct you need to consult first with your embassy what is your status concerning this issue. They might provide you with a proper advice. What happen to me when I brought my wife after we got married she got double entry for 180 days , I forgot to inform policy about her after I register her with in 60 days after entry . We ended up went to policy station they took her interguration room for two hours after asking a person interpretor .. Fine with 2500 rmb.. I am not sure what your consequences are ..just make sure first ask your embassy , for support ...there might be prison for ten days ...be careful don't jump into stupid solution . Checking travel agency is not. Careful each Provence has its own policy. Good luck .


----------



## detter (Apr 9, 2013)

Typically, a 180 day visa is good for 180 days from the date of visa issuance, but you also need to check and see if it is multiple, dual, or single entry, and how many days you can stay per entry. My friends on tourist visas are getting 6 month visas, but only 60 stays per entry. So on that, the visa expiry date is listed on the visa itself.

Do yourself and favor and don't overstay...


----------



## wesselkornel (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello people, I'm new here since I'm very new at being an expat, I'm not even an expat (yet) but will soon be. I am applying for my student visa next week. I will be doing a six-month architecture internship in Shenzhen. The invitation letter has been sent and is arriving monday and I already booked my flight. I will be flying to and from Hong Kong and will be staying for 190 days. 

The firm which offers me the internship tells me to apply for a X2-visa (less than 180 days study) but I will be staying for 190 days. What is the best way to prevent overstaying? Should I apply for an X1-visa (more than 180 days of study) or is there a way of extending your stay by getting a tourist visa or so? 

Thanks in advance already, as a European citizen I'm so used to open borders that I get kind of nervous of all these regulations.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

There is no leeway with the authorities at port of entry and exit! 

The fine is 500 rmb a day up to a maximum of 10,000 rmb and you cannot leave the country until its paid and every subsequent day is another 500 rmb. That is added even if you spend time in prison! You could in exceptional circumstances also receive a ban from returning to China.

When you registered with the local police station details of where you were staying then the temporary residents permit would show you the date that you have to leave the country by.

I think you need to visit your Consulate or Embassy as soon as you can. They should advise you exactly what you must do and what could occur but will be unable to mitigate it.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

wesselkornel said:


> Hello people, I'm new here since I'm very new at being an expat, I'm not even an expat (yet) but will soon be. I am applying for my student visa next week. I will be doing a six-month architecture internship in Shenzhen. The invitation letter has been sent and is arriving monday and I already booked my flight. I will be flying to and from Hong Kong and will be staying for 190 days.
> 
> The firm which offers me the internship tells me to apply for a X2-visa (less than 180 days study) but I will be staying for 190 days. What is the best way to prevent overstaying? Should I apply for an X1-visa (more than 180 days of study) or is there a way of extending your stay by getting a tourist visa or so?
> 
> Thanks in advance already, as a European citizen I'm so used to open borders that I get kind of nervous of all these regulations.


180 days is 180 days from the date of issue of the visa not the date you entered China. I would suggest that when you arrive that you pay a visit to the Public Security Building to see if they are willing to extend your visa to cover the remaining days.

However my experience in asking for an extra one week on a visa was turned down. Even though I am married to a Chinese National I still had to leave the country as my visa was due to expire in two days. My wife needed to travel back to her home town and get her address details changed then come back to Guangdong. I needed to go to Macao and get a 14 day visa and then return to await her return. 

Luckily that should never happen again as I now have a Residents Visa.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

